# First time today!



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Today was my first time to ever fly fish. I'm on vacation in Branson mo. And my bro n law talked me into trying it. There was a whole pile o people beneath a lake dam potlicking eachother! Lol. They all acted like it was normal though. Anyway I did manage to catch a trout and it was not easy. I have a lot of practicing to do. Props to all you guys for enjoying a tough sport.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the dark side!!! :biggrin:

If you want to learn more, check out a local club. I think http://www.centraltexasflyrodders.org/ might be in your neck of the woods.

Congrats on the fish! I caught one my 1st time out as well. Pretty much ruined me!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info! Yep, it's right down the road. Here's my biggest one today on a guided trip.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice bro ... !

You bring the wolf bait rags on that trip ... ?!?!?! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ha ha, always!!


----------



## Bowzer (Dec 2, 2010)

Man I've been wanting to start doing the fly fishing thing...that pic is not helping my resistance at all! Way to go first time out.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

*For the new guys in fly fishing*

I am selling a few of my old rods, that are in good shape. 
i am not asking a ton of $$ i just want them to go to good guys here is what i have and hear is my # to call me for questions
979-239-8987
5 wt fenwick rod with tube 30 bucks retail was 150
5 wt plueguer rod 15 bucks retail was 80
7 wt loomis glx 100 bucks i cant remember how much i paid for it. alot
i got reels to match them. 
with correct lines 
5 wt *** line and reel 30 bucks
7 wt *** line and reel 50 bucks (loomis reel) 
and what ever else i got. 
this is good equipment, i might have some cosmetic issues but not functional issues. 
great for beginners . 
call me lets get you fly fishing.

ssp


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

devil1824 said:


> Today was my first time to ever fly fish. I'm on vacation in Branson mo. And my bro n law talked me into trying it. There was a whole pile o people beneath a lake dam potlicking eachother! Lol. They all acted like it was normal though. Anyway I did manage to catch a trout and it was not easy. I have a lot of practicing to do. Props to all you guys for enjoying a tough sport.


You must be fishing Taneycomo. That's where I learned to fly fish and I can't wait to get back up there! I got my BS from Southwest Missouri State but barely graduated because I spent so much time fishing!

Potlicking is pretty much standard practice up there...gets even worse at the state parks and stocker farms.

Can you still take tours of the hatchery below the dam there? Used to be some HUGE fish in there!

Thanks for posting this...brings back some great memories. Maybe I'll spend some extra time up there next time I go to Springfield for Bass Pro meetings.

Congrat's on the fish!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

That's the spot. I'm not sure about the tours. Man when they turn the generators on you better be ready to get out of dodge! The water rose 2ft. Within minutes of the horn blowing. 95 degrees out and my toes were numb from the cold water temp after about wading for 3 hrs. It's definitely a experience for me.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

*fly fishing central Texas*

The closest fresh water trout to you are in the Guadalupe River, below Canyon Lake in New Braunfels. However, there is plenty of great warm water fishing for bass and sunfish all around you.

Welcome to fly fishing, looks like you are off to a good start.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats on your first fish on the fly.


----------

